# مذكرات سفروت الشقى



## مريم12 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*مذاكرت سفروت الشقى​*النهاردة اول يوم فى الامتحانات                         و انا مذاكرتش غير شوية معلومات
فجتنى فكرة انما جهنمية                                 اغش من اللى جنبى من غير اذية
فرميت عينى فى كراسة الاجابة                   زى ما بيرموا القذيفة من الدبابة
و فعت انقل الاجابت فى سلام                          محدش شايفنى و كله تمام
و فجأة قذيفة ضربتنى على قفايا                 ده المراقف شافنى و كانت حكاية
و قالى ارفع عينك يا حرامى                                 و على رئيس اللجان يلا قدامى
و رئيس اللجان كان راجل ظريف                         عمل معايا موقف انما مخيف
علقنى من رجلى زى القرد                                  و مكنتش طايل لا سما ولا ارض
فقلتلهم نزلونى يا بهوات                                     ده مش غش ده تبادل معلومات
قالولى ده غش فى كل الحالات                            و هتفضل متعلق لحد يوم التلات
و النتيجة كانت صفر على عشرة                           و اتذاع خبر غشى فى النشرة
ده غير اللى عمله بابا ... اه يانى                          و ادينى مستنى امتحان الدور التانى


----------



## zama (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الغش بقى تبادل معلومات ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا لماكنت فى ثانوى كنت مسمى الغش بالأقتباس ..

وأنا مكنتش بغش ..

محدش يفهم غلط ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك يا مريم ع الموضوع الجامد ده ..


----------



## مريم12 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
طبعا بقى تبادل معلومات بس دلوقتى مش بتحلق لا تبادل و لا تبص حتى
ههههههههههههه
ميررررررسى يا مينا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده مجرد كوبى بست مش غش هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا مريم
الغش اخرتة وحشة طبعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مريم12 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده مجرد كوبى بست مش غش هههههههههههههههه




*صح يا مرمورتى احنا نغش برضه مينفعش
ههههههههههه
ميرررررسى لمرورك يا قمر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا مريم
> الغش اخرتة وحشة طبعا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*طبعا وحشة اوى بس الحقيقة مجربتش
هههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى للمرور الجميل ده يا ماجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## بنت كلوج (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه+مريم حبيبتى +شكرااااااااا لله لانه يجعلنا فى موقف النصرة كل حين...............عقبال سفروت واللى زيه..ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت كلوج (13 أكتوبر 2009)

:sami73::sami73::sami73:هههههههههههههههههه+مريم حبيبتى +شكرااااااااا لله لانه يجعلنا فى موقف النصرة كل حين...............عقبال سفروت واللى زيه..ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*ههههههههه
متخفيش ربنا مع كل واحد و بينصره
ميررررسى لمرورك يا بنت كلوج
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

حوة اوى يا مريم

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## مريم12 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرورك الاحلى يا تاسونى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## tobeads (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*say hello ..*

Hi, I am new here. I viewed all posts. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------freshwater pearl and quartz necklacefresh water pearl beadsfrench vintage jewelryfrench seed beadsfrench fry perler beads


----------



## مريم12 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*منور المنتدى
و نورت الموضوع 
ميررررسى لمرورك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

